# Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?



## Airsnort (8. Oktober 2008)

*Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Servus, habe ein Tacens Victoria Gehäuse, das hat an der Seite noch Platz für 2 120mm Lüfter. Frage: Würde es sich lohnen docht noch welche einzubauen im Gehäuse selbst ist es schon recht warm.
Wenn ja dann vllt ein Paar Vorschläge, soltlen auch nicht zu laut sein allerings auch nicht zu teuer und möglichst mit 3 Pin Anschluss, da ich meine alte Lüftersteuerung wieder verwenden will.


Danke!


----------



## El-Hanfo (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Ich denke, dass sich die sicherlich lohnen werden.
Als leise und günstige Lüfter kann ich dir die Noiseblocker XL1 empfehlen. (kosten ca. 8€)

Mfg El-Hanfo


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

wichtig immer mehr Lüfter nach aussen ziehen lassen als nach innen pusten! gucke mal hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/11193-roundup-zwoelf-120mm-luefter-im-test.html dort kannst du dir einen passenden aussuchen..


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Hast du denn jetzt schon Gehäuselüfter verbaut? Seitenlüfter sind zwar ne nette Sache aber zum Beispiel bei großen CPU Kühlern kanns zu "Kollisionen" führen  nebenbei stören Seitenlüfter den Luftstrom ...

Ich seh grad, du kannst vorne und hinten jeweils nen 120er Lüfter verbauen, bzw. die sind schon drin ... das sollte eigentlich  reichen ... Was hast denn für Hardware??


----------



## Airsnort (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Hinten hat das Gehäuse schon en 120mm Lüfter, hab ne HD 4870 Powercolor en Q9450 mit nem Golden Orb 2 Lüfter. Der hinter drück auch warme Luft nach Aussen.


----------



## Thornscape (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



RuneDRS schrieb:


> wichtig immer mehr Lüfter nach aussen ziehen lassen als nach innen pusten!



Also das kann man so nicht stehenlassen. Über- und Unterdruck haben jeweils ihre Vorteile.
Wenn mehr Lüfter die Luft nach draußen bewegen, kommt die einziehende Luft durch alle Ritzen und Löcher des Systems, was in den meisten Fällen mehr Staub für das Innenleben bedeutet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Hast du vorne einen Lüfter, der Luft reinschaufelt?

Wenn der untere Seitenlüfter unterhalb deiner Grafikkarte liegt, könnte der eine sinnvolle Alternative sein.


----------



## Airsnort (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Der eine liegt ziemlich auf gleicher Höhe, der andere drüber. Vorne habe ich garkeinen Lüter nur hinten den.

Hier mal der Link zum Gehäuse: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse_Midi_Tower/Tacens/Victoria/276763/?


----------



## Shibi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Hmm, der wirkt lüftungstechnisch allgemein nicht besonders gut. In dem Gehäuse wirst du keinen gescheiten Airflow hinbekommen, das hat vorne wenn ich es richtig sehe keine Lufteinlässe. Also bringt es nicht viel wenn du die Lüfter so einbaust, dass sie rausblasen. Baust du sie so ein, dass sie reinblasen wirst du drinnen einen Luftstau bekommen, da es 2 Lüfter seite vs. 1 hinten steht.
Also wirst du auf alle fälle nie einen perfekte Belüftung hinbekommen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> nebenbei stören Seitenlüfter den Luftstrom



Jup und hinterher ist es noch waermer im Gehaeuse. Hinten und bei Bedarf vorne sollte normalerweise langen.


----------



## Shibi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Das Problem ist, er hat vorne keinen Lüfter, wenn ich das richtig sehe, sondern nur hinten den einen der rausbläßt. Die Luft wird durch die seitlichen Lüfteröffnungen reingezogen. Deshalb hat er auch so hohe Temperaturen. 
Oder habe ich irgendwo Lüftungsöffnungen am Gehäuse übersehen?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Dann vorne oder hinten noch einen reinpacken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



Airsnort schrieb:


> Der eine liegt ziemlich auf gleicher Höhe, der andere drüber. Vorne habe ich garkeinen Lüter nur hinten den.
> 
> Hier mal der Link zum Gehäuse: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Midi Tower - Tacens Victoria



Also wenn du vorne keinen Lüfter montieren kannst und der untere Seitenlüfter primär unter die Karte blasen würde, ist er einen Versuch wert.

Du musst aber anschließend gucken, wie sich die Luft an der oberen Lüfteröffnung verhält:
-wird sie noch reingesaugt: gut
-tut sich quasi gar nichts: auch gut
-kommt warme Luft raus (und wird vom unteren Lüfter wieder angesaugt), würde ich das Loch verschließen.
Da du einen Top-Down Kühler hast können auch zwei blasende Lüfter in der Seite funktionieren, aber der vordere Gehäusteil (Festplatten&Co) dürfte von einem unten mehr profitieren.

Fällt mir gerade so auf: wenn du nur eine leichte Verbesserung willst, könnte es schon was helfen, die obere Öffnung zu verschließen.
Bislang dürften Netzteil- und Rückseitenlüfter primär kalte Luft durch das Loch ansaugen, wärend die warme durch den CPU-Kühler zirkuliert wird.
Verstärkt wird der Effekt noch, wenn du die Grafikarte gegenüber der Gehäuseseitenwand abdichtest (also ein Stück Pappe als Verbreiterung der Karte, so dass sie bis zur Tür reicht)
Dann muss die Luft unten rein und erst ganz bis nach vorne, so dass im oberen Teile eine Strömung von vorn nach hinten über alle Bauteile existiert.
Durch die kleine Öffnung dürfte der Gesamtdurchsatz dann aber vermutlich zu stark abnehmen, wenn man keinen reinblasenden Lüfter nimmt.

Noch n Ansatz:
Wenn du n bissl sägen willst, könntest du vorn unten in der Seitenwand eine Öffnung machen. Die wäre effektiver als die hinten.


----------



## Fabian (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

also das mit dem sägen ware bei der Gehäusefront suboptimal.
Ich würde unter dem Grafikkartenlüfter ein Loch für ein 120mm Lüfter sägen und den dann REINBLASEN lassen.
dadurch kommt viel frischluft ins Gehäuse,und die Temps werden besser
Die Seitenöffnungen klebst du am besten von innen zu wenn du den Lüfter auf dem Boden machst


----------



## Shibi (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch in den Gehäuseboden vorne eine Lüfteröffnung reinzusägen, das würde Optisch nicht stören und auch seinen Zweck erfüllen, auch wenn der PC dann ein bisschen mehr Staub reinzieht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Airsnort (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Hier mal meine Temps nach mehr als ner halben Stunde CSS:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/unbenssdsdsdsanntu7oza25e.jpghttp://www.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/unbenssdsdsdsanntu7oza25e_thumb.jpg


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Also das kann man so nicht stehenlassen. Über- und Unterdruck haben jeweils ihre Vorteile.
> Wenn mehr Lüfter die Luft nach draußen bewegen, kommt die einziehende Luft durch alle Ritzen und Löcher des Systems, was in den meisten Fällen mehr Staub für das Innenleben bedeutet.



die Frage ist Staub oder ein kühles Köpfchen? ich nehme zweites..und zum Putzen sollte man nicht zu faul sein..das gehört auch zum modden dazu..

die Tempst sind bis auf dei GPU ok, also ich würde dir den unteren Seiten Lüfter empfehlen und auf 5v oder 7v drosseln.damit dir GPU zusätzlich gekühlt wird...zur Front ich vermute das Luft unter der Plastik-Verdeckung(in Richtung Boden ist bestimmt offen) an gesaugt werden kann..wenn du den Hinteren Lüfter auf 7v oder 12v belässt ist das Stromverhältnis ausgewogen...und putzen musst du eh ab und zu mal das sollte nicht davor scheuen vernünftige Temps zu haben...

am besten ist du Probierst alles mal aus, was bisher gesagt wurde, dann wirst du sehen wie es am besten klappt..


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Lass mal das Seitenteil weg und überprüfe die Temperatur nach dem gleichen Schema wie vorher. Ist die Grafikkarte dann kühler, lohnt sich ein Lüfter im Seitenteil. 
Kannst auch zusätzlich noch einen Versuch machen mit weggelassenen Slotblenden neben der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Airsnort (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Ich werds mal testen, schon ma vielen Dank für die vielen und guten Antworten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/520-gehaeuseluefter-der-seitenwand.html

kannst hier ja auch mal reinschauen


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/520-gehaeuseluefter-der-seitenwand.html
> 
> kannst hier ja auch mal reinschauen



ich habe das auch mal gelesen und was  gefunden denke das reicht als Argument und Untermauerung meiner eigenen Meinung zum Seitenlüfter. Der NZXT Tempest hatte im damaligen Test der PCGH nicht um sonst die besten Tempwerte der GPU!

Hier aus dem Thread von Sitzriese:


darkniz schrieb:


> Ich habe vorne einen Lüfter und Hinten einen über und einen unter der Graka und einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand. Bei mir pustet der Lüfter auf den CPU-Kühler und senkt somit die Temperatur der CPU und kühlt gleichzeitig auch noch den Kühler des Mainboards. Wenn ich den Lüfter absteckte, erhöht sich bei mir nur die Temperatur der CPU und des Mainboards, also wird der Luftstrom nicht gestört.
> 
> Wegen der Lautstärke: der Gehäuselüfter muss ja kein schnelldrehender und lauter Lüfter sein.
> 
> Aber man sollte auf keinen Fall den Lüfter in der Seitenwand die Luft nach draußen pusten lassen.



von daher mache ruhig einen Lüfter an die Seite. Rein Menschlich betrachtet will mir dieses Luftstromargument auch nich einleuchten..


----------



## Airsnort (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Hab ich vor sobald das Auto aus der Wekstatt is gehts zu Alternate, was ich noch entdeckt habe, ist das das gehäuse vorne noch einen Schlitz am Boden hat, da saugt es wirtlich gut Luft an, merkt man auch wenn man die Hand davor hält. Mal sehen was sich dann mit Seitenlüfter tut.


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

ach das bestätigt meine Vermutung:


RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...zur Front ich vermute das Luft unter der Plastik-Verdeckung(in Richtung Boden ist bestimmt offen) an gesaugt werden kann.


----------



## Airsnort (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Deswegen hab ichs nochmal hinzugefügt!


----------



## Airsnort (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Kann mich im mom. nicht wiklich entscheiden soll ich ehern nen leisen kaufen oder einen mit gutem durchzug?
werde ihn ja wahrshcnelich per Lüftersteuerung regeln.
Postet einfach mal einen, am besten gleich mit Alternate Link Schmerzgrenze leigt eigentlich bei  so 7max. 8 €

danke


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

sry falscher thread


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



Airsnort schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Temps nach mehr als ner halben Stunde CSS:
> 
> unbenssdsdsdsanntu7oza25e.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.nethttp://www.fotos-hochladen.net/thumbnail/unbenssdsdsdsanntu7oza25e_thumb.jpg



Also nach dem, was ich erkennen konnte, bevor die Werbung kam (Tipp: Man kann die Bilder sehr bequem bei PCGH hochladen - oder einfach abtippen), sind die Temperaturen doch alle im grünen Bereich (z.T. sogar sehr niedrig, wenn man die eigentlich schlechte Lüftung bedenkt)

Dass die Grafikkarte etwas heißer wird, ist normal - nicht zuletzt aber deren Lüftersteuerung zu verdanken.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, kannst du mal versuchen, die Lufttemperatur vor dem Grafikkartenlüfter zu messen, was anderes ließe sich ja eh nicht verbessern. Wenn die nicht mindestens 10° über Umgebungstemperatur liegt, machen weitere Lüfter vermutlich keinen Sinn, sondern nur Lärm.


----------



## Fabian (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Also ich hab super Erfahrungen mit einem Lüfter unter der Grafikkarte gemacht,die front ist zu(bis auf bei den festplatten)
Die Grakatemp geht min um 10°C runter.
Der lüfter reicht auf 5/7 oder eventeull auch 12 volt,musst dem rest deines Systems anpassen


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also nach dem, was ich erkennen konnte, bevor die Werbung kam (Tipp: Man kann die Bilder sehr bequem bei PCGH hochladen - oder einfach abtippen), sind die Temperaturen doch alle im grünen Bereich (z.T. sogar sehr niedrig, wenn man die eigentlich schlechte Lüftung bedenkt)
> 
> Dass die Grafikkarte etwas heißer wird, ist normal - nicht zuletzt aber deren Lüftersteuerung zu verdanken.
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, kannst du mal versuchen, die Lufttemperatur vor dem Grafikkartenlüfter zu messen, was anderes ließe sich ja eh nicht verbessern. Wenn die nicht mindestens 10° über Umgebungstemperatur liegt, machen weitere Lüfter vermutlich keinen Sinn, sondern nur Lärm.



Sehe ich auch so. Die Temps sind nicht wirklich bedenklich.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [..] machen weitere Lüfter vermutlich keinen Sinn, sondern nur Lärm.



das ist in dem Fall nicht so...der Lüfter unter der GPU soll nicht hoch drehend sein, heisst bei 7v höchstens und es tut der GPU gut kühler zu sein...ein weiterer Lüfter muss nicht immer Lärm bedeuten...---------
-->vorallem nicht wenn man sich einen S-Flex 1200 rpm(übrigens ist auch meine Empfehlung für Airsnot, es gibt noch S-Flex 1600 rpm(für dich zu schnell) und 500rpm(für dich ehr zu langsam)) an die Seite macht und diesen noch auf 7v betreibt ist der Lärm gegen Null...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Das kleine Modell hat 800rpm und ist damit ~so schnell, wie der 1200er bei 7V 

Laut/Leise ist immer Ansichtssache, aber ein Lüfter, der kühle Luft an eine Stelle schaufelt, wo schon kühle Luft ist, kann die Temperaturen nunmal nicht nenneswert verbessern.
Geräusche macht er aber trotzdem.


----------



## Fabi-O (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das kleine Modell hat 800rpm und ist damit ~so schnell, wie der 1200er bei 7V
> 
> Laut/Leise ist immer Ansichtssache, aber ein Lüfter, der kühle Luft an eine Stelle schaufelt, wo schon kühle Luft ist, kann die Temperaturen nunmal nicht nenneswert verbessern.
> Geräusche macht er aber trotzdem.



Dennoch wird der grössere Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter sein, da die Geschwindigkeit des Lüfterblatts am äußeren Ende höher ist.
Passende Formel:

             v             =             r           * _w

v = Geschwindigkeit am äußeren Ende des Lüfterblattes
r = Radius und damit Grösse des Lüfters
w = Winkelgeschwindigkeit (^= RPM)

_r ist also einfach proportional zu v, also hat nen doppelt so grosser Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl auch die doppelte Bahngeschwindigkeit und ist damit auch lauter.Das heisst also auch, dass größere Lüfter, nur weil sie langsamer (weniger RPM) drehen, nicht unbedingt leiser sind. Allerdings wird weniger Lüfterfläche vom Motor bedeckt, und es wird effektiv mehr Luft durchgeschaufelt.
Klugscheiss Ende


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Äh - wir sprechen von unterschiedlichen Ausführungen der 120mm S-Flex, "klein" ist nur metaphorisch gemeint und bezieht sich auf die Drehzahlangabe, Druchmesser ist bei beiden der gleiche.

Aber wenn du deine Klugscheißerei auf die Spitze treiben willst, musst du noch die Vorteile des kleinen Lüftes in Sachen Totpunkt berücksichtigen, die des größeren in Sachen Laufruhe (Masse), die unterschiedlichen statischen Drücke durch das Verhältniss Lüfterfläche/Umfang, das Verhältniss Lüfterfläche/Blattkantenlänge für die möglichen Schallquellen und natürlich den Blattabstand. 

Unterm Strich zählt aber eh nur, dass die meisten Leute ein dumpfes Brummen gleicher Intensität als angenehmer empfinden und deswegen der langsamer drehende Lüfter prinzipiell im Vorteil ist.


----------



## Fabian (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

was ist dir lieber,nen 120mm lüfter der seine 800-1000 u/min macht und dabei recht leise und dumpf seinen dienst verrichtet.

Oder ein 80mm lüfter der extrem hoch dreht um die gleiche förderleistung wie der 120mm lüfter zu erreichenm
bei kleineren lüftern ist die geräuchkulisse einfach höher als bei größeren


----------



## Fabi-O (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

@ruyven_macaran: Das was du sagst, ist mir auch schon gleich danach aufgefallen, finde aber den Aspekt der Physik hinter der Lüfterdiskussion auch sehr interessant.



Fabian schrieb:


> was ist dir lieber,nen 120mm lüfter der seine 800-1000 u/min macht und dabei recht leise und dumpf seinen dienst verrichtet.
> 
> Oder ein 80mm lüfter der extrem hoch dreht um die gleiche förderleistung wie der 120mm lüfter zu erreichenm
> bei kleineren lüftern ist die geräuchkulisse einfach höher als bei größeren



Dich mal in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Wieso auseinander zu setzen, kommt für dich dabei wohl nicht in Frage? 
Dann könnte man nämlich neue, "innovative" Produkte auch gleich besser einschätzen, wenn man sich auf ein Fundament wie die Physik stützt.


----------



## rabit (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Du hast mit beiden auf jeden Fall einen besseren Kühlefekt bei dem grossen Lüfter haste als schmankerl das der grosse kein radau macht!


----------



## ZeroFun (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*



Airsnort schrieb:


> ... was ich noch entdeckt habe, ist das das gehäuse vorne noch einen Schlitz am Boden hat, da saugt es wirtlich gut Luft an, merkt man auch wenn man die Hand davor hält...



Wenn ich das im Datenblatt zu deinem Gehäuse richtig erkenne, dann solltest du auch an der Front einen 120er Lüfter anbringen können. Wahrscheinlich nimmt der sich dann die Luft aus dem von dir entdeckten Schlitz am Boden.

Noch zum Thema Ein- und Auslassluft. Bedenkt bitte, dass nich nur der 120er Lüfter hinten, sondern auch noch das Netzteil Luft aus dem Gehäuse holt.


----------



## Bigyeti (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter? Ja oder Nein?*

Kannst vieleicht mal ein Foto von der Front machen (von innen)?


----------

